# Chăn lông cừu siêu nhẹ KYORYO Nhật Bản



## thaisakura (11/1/19)

Đơn vị đồ dùng Nhật Bản cao cấp xin đặc biệt giới thiệu thông tin sản phẩm chăn lông cừu siêu nhẹ của hãng KYORYO Nhật Bản hàng nhập khẩu cao cấp với lông cừu nhân tạo. Với chất liệu mới có nhiều ưu điểm đối với kiểu thời tiết ré ẩm của Việt Nam nên sản phẩm đã và đang được người tiêu dùng ưu chuộm  trong thời điểm  8 tới 10 năm gần đây ở các thành phố miền bắc.. Sản phẩm chăn lông cừu siêu nhẹ mang thương hiệu thường gọi Kyoryo đến từ Nhật Bản là 1 thương hiệu hàng đầu thuộc danh mục siêu nhẹ này.

Sản phẩm chăn lông cừu  siêu nhẹ bên mình đang giới thiệu này được đặc biệt  tạo ra  cho các  rét đậm  ấm nhanh, ấm lâu,  mềm mại   và  cực ấm..





​
Các  bạn  hãy vào website bên SHOP đồ dùng Nhật Bản mình để có thể hỏi và tương tác với  chăn lông cừu nhật  siêu nhẹ để có thêm thông tin chi tiết nhé.

Sản phẩm chăn lông cừu  không những bền đẹp mà còn có  kiểu dáng   bắt mắt  và  đặc biệt  là tính  đảm bảo an toàn cũng như  số tiền bỏ ra  hết sức hợp lý.





​
Sản phẩm  chăn lông cừu nhật  bản của bên mình được sản xuất ra với công nghệ cao, cùng 1 dây truyền hiện đại với 1 mặt là băng lông, 1 mặt là lông cừu nhân tạo cao cấp. Chính nhờ vào đặc điểm nổi bật của chất liệu len lông cừu đó là nhẹ và có tính cách nhiệt rất tốt, nên khi đắp và bền. Sản phẩm  lông cừu  này, các  quý khách hàng thân yêu ngay lập tức sẽ mang lại cảm giác ấm áp ngay và luôn tạo sự thoải mái ấm cúng, dễ chịu cho người dùng.

Sản phẩm có thể dùng chung có thể kế hợp với các sản phẩm chăn ga gối đệm kyoryo Nhật Bản khác https://www.facebook.com/changagoidemkyoryonhatban/ như 1 bộ đôi kết hợp hoàn hảo cho ngày rét các bạn nhé.

Hãy gọi ngay cho chúng tôi khi  quý khách hàng  thấy chăn không đủ ấm nhé.

- Hotline: 0943.653.076

- Địa chỉ : Cửa hàng chăn điện nhật bản, chăn lông cừu - Số nhà 84 Ngô Thì Nhậm - Hai Bà Trưng - Hà Nội. Số 83 Yên Lãng – Thịnh Quang - Hà Nội


----------

